# Whites tree frog + Waterfall



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Anybody done this? is it something tht would work well or is it not really neccesary for this species?


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting one for my whites. More for decoration than anything else as will still give them a water bowl.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

rum&coke said:


> I'm thinking about getting one for my whites. More for decoration than anything else as will still give them a water bowl.


I was thinking of DIY'ing me one.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

sounds like a nice project. I don't think it will be any use to the whites but will look nice and you gotta love that sound of trickling water.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Might keep the humidity too high for White's. The exo terra waterfalls are dreadful. If you're gonna do it it would have to be a false-bottom job.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Might keep the humidity too high for White's. The exo terra waterfalls are dreadful. If you're gonna do it it would have to be a false-bottom job.


Yeah i wouldn't even think about the exoterra ones, i'm considering a fountain instead, with a water butt in the middle and false bototm.ETA: Would humidy be worse with this though?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the only problem is what has already been mentioned, they don't exactly like it very humid. So I suppose to make that work, you'd need ventilation all over the place.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Its an exo 45x30x30, i could replace the mesh with larger mesh?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> Its an exo 45x30x30, i could replace the mesh with larger mesh?


yeah I guess. I'm having the opposite issue, I have a 45x45x60 enclosure set up for a group of Hyla sp treefrogs. Problem is when I fill the water bowl, it evaporates very quickly. I'm getting some glass cut to fit exactly over one half of the mesh(you know how it's split into two sections?). Hopefully that'll help, I'll cover 2/3rds if I need to. I don't want it as humid as a dart frog enclosure, but more so then it is now and obviously more humidity means water won't evaporate so fast.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

don't waste your time seriously! especially in a tank that size, white's dont need anything more than a simple water dish they never need to be misted either they like it high and dry!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

andaroo said:


> don't waste your time seriously! especially in a tank that size, white's dont need anything more than a simple water dish they never need to be misted either they like it high and dry!


Yeahh im beginning to think that, i'm gonna get some Milk frogs soon though, that would be better for humidity wouldn't it?

Joe, yeah i can see what you mean, try using ice cold water, will last longer


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

andaroo said:


> don't waste your time seriously! especially in a tank that size, white's dont need anything more than a simple water dish they never need to be misted either they like it high and dry!


My Hyla sp should be similiar, temperate forest frogs. But in my case the water dish evaporates in like 4 hrs! My room must be very dry, so I'll have to reduce the ventilation by half or so, for their benefit.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> My Hyla sp should be similiar, temperate forest frogs. But in my case the water dish evaporates in like 4 hrs! My room must be very dry, so I'll have to reduce the ventilation by half or so, for their benefit.


use a bigger dish, what size are u using? put fresh water in before lights go off, they will only use the dish at night not during the day


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

andaroo said:


> use a bigger dish, what size are u using? put fresh water in before lights go off, they will only use the dish at night not during the day


it's big but not that deep as I was concerned about them falling in(paranoid I know).

It's a medium or large exo terra food dish I believe. Obviously their not perfectly round in shape but on average it's about 20cm in diameter and 2cm deep.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> it's big but not that deep as I was concerned about them falling in(paranoid I know).
> 
> It's a medium or large exo terra food dish I believe. Obviously their not perfectly round in shape but on average it's about 20cm in diameter and 2cm deep.


Shallow is 100 times better then deep, means they can bathe in the water if they wish without having to swim to keep afloat.
Like said, they'll only drink in the night so no use in it being their in the day unless you don't spray, to keep humidity up


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> Shallow is 100 times better then deep, means they can bathe in the water if they wish without having to swim to keep afloat.
> Like said, they'll only drink in the night so no use in it being their in the day unless you don't spray, to keep humidity up


I've been misting an empty viv twice a day haha! Got live plants. Every week I'm pouring in a good amount of water to the sub, then just giving everything a bit of a misting, it's not all that humid though thus me needing more of a covering.

If I had a heat bulb it would be even worse! But I just have a 10.0UVB tube as it's 25c in the enclosure as I type, and that's with my bedroom window wide open...


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> I've been misting an empty viv twice a day haha! Got live plants. Every week I'm pouring in a good amount of water to the sub, then just giving everything a bit of a misting, it's not all that humid though thus me needing more of a covering.
> 
> If I had a heat bulb it would be even worse! But I just have a 10.0UVB tube as it's 25c in the enclosure as I type, and that's with my bedroom window wide open...


:lol2::lol2: Im puting some coco background on the back of my )whites viv, so everything is out of the viv, Megan(the frogs name :lol2 is in a temporary tub till tommorow night, plants are in tubs, its all everywhere haha:blush:
Yet my FBT's still call:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

You're keeping White's in a 30x30x45? They won't be in there for long.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> You're keeping White's in a 30x30x45? They won't be in there for long.


one single female, not multiple :lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

If your planning the waterfall in an exo terra viv you should have no problems at all - the mesh on top will keep the humidity low enough. I have a water feature in mine for whites and had no problems at all - and its great if you go away for a day or two and cant spray them - they can spray themselves :lol2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/388137-new-whites-setup-pic-heavy.html


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> one single female, not multiple :lol2:


Ah man! I personally think that's wayy too small for a White's! Especially a female. Is she fully grown?



chondro13 said:


> If your planning the waterfall in an exo terra viv you should have no problems at all - the mesh on top will keep the humidity low enough. I have a water feature in mine for whites and had no problems at all - and *its great if you go away for a day or two and cant spray them* - they can spray themselves :lol2:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/388137-new-whites-setup-pic-heavy.html


They don't need spraying anyway though.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah man! I personally think that's wayy too small for a White's! Especially a female. Is she fully grown?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need spraying anyway though.


Shes about 4" mate.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah man! I personally think that's wayy too small for a White's! Especially a female. Is she fully grown?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need spraying anyway though.


 
Im sure ALL amphibs need or at least benifit from a spray - keeping a whites in a desert like setup with just a water bowl can hardly be fun. They drink through their skin - if you have a particularly arboreal whites that doesnt like going for a dip you can see where im going with this. Mine gets sprayed daily even with his water feature, does just fine.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> Im sure ALL amphibs need or at least benifit from a spray - keeping a whites in a desert like setup with just a water bowl can hardly be fun. They drink through their skin - if you have a particularly arboreal whites that doesnt like going for a dip you can see where im going with this. Mine gets sprayed daily even with his water feature, does just fine.


I agree with that mine seem to enjoy getting a spray, I have them in a large exo and spray twice a day and the humidity is only ever around 50% 
I can see that keeping them to wet would be a bad thing but so far mine have shown that they love getting wet given the chance.


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah don't use the exo terra ones, they end up taking torpedo turds in them and block up the pump....


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> Shes about 4" mate.


I still think a 30x30x45 is too small for a White's. I wouldn't personally do it... but if it works for you...

I spose daily spraying is alright if the humidity doesn't rocket up.


----------

